# Found injured pigeon in San Francisco



## REdhed94107 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello,

I found an injured pigeon in my yard yesterday who appears to have had his wing taken off. We have hawks in the area and I have seen fights.

The bird is hiding in a narrow area between my house and a retaining wall but has come out for water and food I put out. I have no idea what to do for it and would love someone to rescue it. I have not been close enough to know if it is banded or not. 

Thanks! Tracy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Please catch this pigeon, he will not survive the night and I'm very surprised he's made it so far. Many pigeon live full and healthy lives in captivity as pets, without wings, legs, etc. Even if you just have a box to put him in, please do catch him. We have several members in your area and if we can't get a hold of them, I can meet you tomorrow. You can't catch anything from him so don't worry about that. Use a towel, laundry basket, fishing net, anything handy to toss over him though he is probably not too fast and in shock. You would be astounded at the sort of injuries these hardy birds can survive and bounce back from. Please do catch him as soon as you can; it is even easier in the dark. I will check back here often tonight. If you catch him, and you have a heating pad, you can set it on low with a towel over it and place him in a quiet area in a box, cat carrier, etc. You can offer a heavy, few-inch deep bowl of tepid water with some sugar in it. Then please let us know right away if you are able to get him.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Have sent an e-mail to your yahoo address - am in SF - give me a call (if that badly hurt he needs to be caught next 12-24 hrs)


----------

